# Two audacious audaxes: Kidder' Killer and Clee to Heaven. 25th July 2015



## Philip Whiteman (6 May 2015)

Forget the clone Tesco-ised cycling events that now dominate the cycling calendar. Try these two audacious audaxes for a good day out. 

Start: Belbroughton, Worcestershire. Nr jn4 of the M5

*THE KIDDERMINSTER KILLER i*s a 215km endurance audax with a long pedigree, a hilly but spectacular route to Montgomeryshire and back. This event is a bit of legend in audax circles and has attracted a great number of riders, both internationally and locally, over 25 years. 3,750m of ascent provides a challenging day. Amongst audax circles, The Kidderminster Killer is infamous for its difficulty. 







*FROM CLEE TO HEAVEN *audax is a 123km figure of 8 jaunt from North Worcestershire to the Blue Hills of Shropshire and back. A lovely rural route with a hill or two or three or....... Lovely on a summer's day. 
*





ENTRY AND INFO:* Details on all Beacon Audaxes at http://www.beaconrcc.org.uk/audax/index.html
*FACEBOOK:* http://www.facebook.com/groups/expressaudax/


----------



## Philip Whiteman (28 Jun 2015)

_From Clee to Heaven_ is nearly full but places remain on _The Kidderminster Killer_

Now with improved cake


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jun 2015)

and just think when i was a spotty teenager i use to ride from Kiddy with the local ctc


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (21 Aug 2015)

KK was superb this year


----------

